# Santa Substitution Game



## debodun (Dec 15, 2020)

Take the title of a movie, TV show, book, song, etc., and substitute Santa for one of the words in in. For example:

Gone with the Santa

The Santa's Speech

Twelve Angry Santas


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2020)

Brokeback Santa


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

White Christmas staring Santa.


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2020)

With Six You Get Santa

Indiana Santa

Much Ado About Santa

Santa's List


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2020)

Suddenly, Santa

Remember the Santa

Santa Alone

Santa Act


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 19, 2020)

Santa of The Rings


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2020)

The Dirty Santa


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 19, 2020)

The Last of the Santa’s


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2020)

Santas in the Night

Santa's Guide to the Galaxy

Santa Trek


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 19, 2020)

The Railway Santas


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2020)

The Philadelphia Santa


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2020)

The Three Faces of Santa


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

Santa, get your gun.
The Inn of the Sixth Santa
Harry Potter and the Santa Stone
The Fall of the Roman Santa


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

Twenty Thousand Santas Under the Sea

Dances with Santas

House of the Seven Santas


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2020)

*Jurassic Santa*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2020)

Arsenic and Old Santa


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

The Good, the Bad and the Santa

S*A*N*T*A

A Santa to Remember

Sergeant Santa


----------



## Kadee (Dec 23, 2020)

Santa Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2020)

The Santa of Oz

Santa in Seattle

Santa's Sense of Snow


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2020)

The Pink Santa

The Shape of Santa

Pulp Santa


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2020)

My Fair Santa

Santa at the Opera

The Last Time I Saw Santa


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2020)

Five Easy Santas

Earth Versus the Flying Santa

The African Santa


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2020)

Kiss Me, Santa

Leave It to Santa

Kindergarten Santa


----------



## RubyK (Dec 24, 2020)

Santa on a Hot Tin Roof

Abbott and Santa

The Ten Santas


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2020)

The Sound of Santa

Arsenic and Old Santa

The Summer of Santa


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Silence of the Santas

The Sixth Santa

42nd Santa


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2021)

A Smoky Mountain Santa


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2021)

Santa Impossible


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Any human Santa
Mrs. Santa 
The Last Santa
The warmth of other Santa's
Miss Santa


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Ocean's Santa

The Wizard of Santa

101 Santas

The  Poseidon Santa


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2022)

Santa's Eleven

Leave It to Santa


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2022)

I Don't Get No Santa

Santa on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Ceege (Jan 3, 2023)

Santa in Black


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2023)

Father of the Santa

Suddenly Santa


----------



## Ceege (Jan 4, 2023)

Three Cheers for the Santa


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2023)

Santa, Vampire Slayer

Monty Python's Life of Santa

Cool Santas


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)

50 Shades of Santa
Santa Poppins
The Santa's Under The Stairs


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2023)

Wuthering Santa

Santa Slept Here


----------



## Ceege (Monday at 2:03 PM)

The Thin Santa


----------



## debodun (Monday at 2:06 PM)

Ten Little Santas

The Santa Crack'd

Carry Me Back to Old Santa


----------

